# How do I add another switch to this outside light?



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 5, 2016)

I want to add a switch that's outside.

There's already one that's inside.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 6, 2016)

Might entail more work than you want to do.  Your existing switch is probably a simple "single pole" switch.  You want to go to what is called a "three way switch." (Don't ask about the name, just believe it)  A single pole switch is installed (typically) using a hot (black), neutral (white) and ground (copper).  The three way requires different wire: hot (black), traveler (red), neutral (white, and ground (copper).

So, to add another switch, you need to rewire the light.  You need to change the switches to three way.  You need to run wire from the new switch to the original switch location.

The diagram shows the connections you need ASSUMING the power is coming into the first switch as shown.  However, if the power is coming thru the light you will have to do the wiring according to the second diagram.

If all this seems impossible, get someone who knows the process and can do it for/with you.


----------



## Kabris (Aug 7, 2016)

If you plan on putting a switch outside, you will want to have a weatherproof cover w/ gasket over it so it can be ok for a wet location, even if will be installed under an awning.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 7, 2016)

You have the choice of carefully cutting a hole in that nice wall and wiring from the inside or, using surface-mounted wiring to add that second switch.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 8, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> You have the choice of carefully cutting a hole in that nice wall and wiring from the inside or, using surface-mounted wiring to add that second switch.



Cutting means drilling through the concrete? I would rather not.

I am still confused as to how the surface mounting would enter the house from the box I will be adding outside.


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 8, 2016)

How about some daytime photos?

1st, that light is switched from somewhere and to add a switch you need to determine, 1, how it is powered, 2, if the switch is the power source or just a switch leg and 3, can additional conductors can easily be added.

2nd, you'll need to add a weatherproof extension box, either metal or plastic, behind the light fixture.

3rd, you'll then need to mount, either plastic or metal conduit, as a raceway to the new switch location.

4th, you can mount the switch outside or inside, and if it's inside you install an LB, drill through the stucco, cut the interior material, install the appropriate length nipple between the LB and the interior box and pull your conductors.

When you are short on information, you get generalities.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 9, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> How about some daytime photos?
> 
> 1st, that light is switched from somewhere and to add a switch you need to determine, 1, how it is powered, 2, if the switch is the power source or just a switch leg and 3, can additional conductors can easily be added.
> 
> ...



Is there any way to avoid drilling through the Stucco? I really don't want to mess my wall up. Would this hole compromise the structural integrity of the wall?


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 9, 2016)

Not and have a second *inside* switch.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 9, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> Not and have a second *inside* switch.



There is already a switch inside. I'm looking to add one outside.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 9, 2016)

Here's a thought that may solve your dilemma: change the light fixture to one with a motion sensor. Then you could leave the inside switch on and the light would turn on when needed.
If you still are interested in an outside switch, sounds like you need to get some conduit, a waterproof switch box, and a length of wire. I'm not sure where your skill level is with electricity, so it would be hard to give you specific advice/instruction, but ask more questions and we will do our best to answer them.
In any case, step one is to determine which wire the power is coming from.


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 9, 2016)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> There is already a switch inside. I'm looking to add one outside.



See msg. #6.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 11, 2016)

These are pictures of the switch and the light.

The switch has a black, a white, and a ground.

The light has a black and white.

I can't begin to guess where the wire comes from the circuit breaker, but the breaker does turn this circuit off.


----------



## Kabris (Aug 11, 2016)

If the switch box only has 1 white, 1 black and 1 ground, then the power is going to the light.


----------

